

Show HN: Chat Correct (for English learners) - diasks2
http://www.chat-correct.com

======
diasks2
Built the site with Rails and WebSockets. I hope to add WebRTC video soon. I
teach some English lessons through Skype and I wanted a chat client that I
could easily show my students their mistakes (and if I add video something
that could completely replace Skype for teachers and students). Any feedback
would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
alexbilbie
It doesn't recognise the following sentence as incorrect - "George and me went
to the shops"

It should be - "George and I went to the shops"

